# Greetings From Newbie with a Porch / Hand Railing Question



## SSchultz (Mar 18, 2018)

Greetings!  Nice to see there's a forum for building code inspection questions.  Can someone please point me to the correct forum to ask a question about porch & hand railings?  I had a contractor build a new house approximately 6 months ago, and have a few questions about adherence to code.  One issue is the porch and handrails which I'm told should have skeletons inside & none of them do.

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## chris kennedy (Mar 18, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to the forums.
If your asking about fall protection from the porch you may find your answer in R312.

https://codes.iccsafe.org/public/document/IRC2018/chapter-3-building-planning


----------



## north star (Mar 18, 2018)

*= = = =*

SSchultz,

Welcome to The Building Codes Forum !  

Which Code & edition is being used where this
new house was built  ?

*= = = =*


----------



## cda (Mar 18, 2018)

Welcome!!

Not sure if any other cheese heads on the site??


----------



## ICE (Mar 18, 2018)

SSchultz said:


> Greetings!  Nice to see there's a forum for building code inspection questions.  Can someone please point me to the correct forum to ask a question about porch & hand railings?  I had a contractor build a new house approximately 6 months ago, and have a few questions about adherence to code.  One issue is the porch and handrails which I'm told should have skeletons inside & none of them do.
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!




Welcome,
Pictures will facilitate intelligent answers.


----------



## cda (Mar 18, 2018)

SSchultz said:


> Greetings!  Nice to see there's a forum for building code inspection questions.  Can someone please point me to the correct forum to ask a question about porch & hand railings?  I had a contractor build a new house approximately 6 months ago, and have a few questions about adherence to code.  One issue is the porch and handrails which I'm told should have skeletons inside & none of them do.
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!




If you have a couple of pictures, and you can convert then to a link.

You can post the link.,

Or pay a little and become a full "sawhorse" support the site and post pictures, just by uploading them.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 19, 2018)

SSchultz said:


> Greetings!  Nice to see there's a forum for building code inspection questions.  Can someone please point me to the correct forum to ask a question about porch & hand railings?  I had a contractor build a new house approximately 6 months ago, and have a few questions about adherence to code.  One issue is the porch and handrails which I'm told should have skeletons inside & none of them do.
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!


What is a "skeleton", in relation to stairs? Is it a Stringer?


----------



## cda (Mar 19, 2018)

mark handler said:


> What is a "skeleton", in relation to stairs? Is it a Stringer?
> View attachment 2799



I am thinking the ball rule??    No barrier in the railing??


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 19, 2018)

Support inside the railings, I'm guessing? Aluminum rails?

Never heard of that term "Skeleton" in reference to deck building? 

Please provide additional information!


----------



## mark handler (Mar 19, 2018)

cda said:


> I am thinking the ball rule??    No barrier in the railing??


----------



## mark handler (Mar 19, 2018)

How high off the ground is the porch?
How many risers?

"...walking surface which is more than _30 inches_ above the floor or grade below shall have guards..."


Less than 30" does not need Guards
IRC requires a handrail on at least one side of stairs with four or more risers


----------



## SSchultz (Mar 19, 2018)

ICE said:


> Welcome,
> Pictures will facilitate intelligent answers.


----------



## SSchultz (Mar 19, 2018)

Agreed.  I'll get some photos uploaded.  It's a PVC railing and posts on a porch and the insides have no support.


----------



## SSchultz (Mar 19, 2018)

mark handler said:


> What is a "skeleton", in relation to stairs? Is it a Stringer?
> View attachment 2799



No, it's a PVC rail, and I'm questioning if the posts to support the rails are supposed to be hollow.  I looked at the neighbors and they have metal "skeltons" inside that appear to support the post.  As soon as I can figure out how to upload photos, I will.  I'm a "sawhorse" now


----------



## ICE (Mar 19, 2018)

Smooth move there Sargent.


----------



## classicT (Mar 19, 2018)

SSchultz said:


> No, it's a PVC rail, and I'm questioning if the posts to support the rails are supposed to be hollow.  I looked at the neighbors and they have metal "skeltons" inside that appear to support the post.  As soon as I can figure out how to upload photos, I will.  I'm a "sawhorse" now


That is not going to be required by code per se. What the code will outline is a performance standard. If you fall into the guard/rail, will it stop you? Check for a listing or manufacturers installation guide.


----------



## cda (Mar 19, 2018)

SSchultz said:


> No, it's a PVC rail, and I'm questioning if the posts to support the rails are supposed to be hollow.  I looked at the neighbors and they have metal "skeltons" inside that appear to support the post.  As soon as I can figure out how to upload photos, I will.  I'm a "sawhorse" now





Yea, a convert!!

Thank you for supporting this poor code interpetations board!!!!


----------



## SSchultz (Mar 19, 2018)

Ty J. said:


> That is not going to be required by code per se. What the code will outline is a performance standard. If you fall into the guard/rail, will it stop you? Check for a listing or manufacturers installation guide.



Ok thanks!  When my 'sawhorse' status is updated, I'll post some photos just because.


----------



## ICE (Mar 19, 2018)

mark handler said:


>


The spacing of the intermediate rail is 4 3/8" in Cal. Code.  Wisconsin might be different.


----------



## JPohling (Mar 19, 2018)

I think the question is does there need to be some metal structure inside of these PVC posts and rails?  That would be dependent on the manufacturer I would guess, but there are some loads that the system needs to resist for code.  I wanna say 200lbs applied perpendicular at top of railing.   Height of deck above grade needs to be considered as well.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 20, 2018)

Whether the porch railing and handrails are required or not the code should not authorize for any work to be done in any manner in violation of the provision of the code in accordance with Section [A] 105.2

Six months is likely within the statute of limitation and suggests contacting the Director of Building Inspection for further details.

The Building Official may issue a Notice of Violation to the contractor responsible to respond with corrections.

Link to City of Sun Prairie Building Inspection: https://www.cityofsunprairie.com/199/New-1-2-Family-Dwellings


----------

